# First ever corn clutch



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all, here is our first corn snake clutch what you think? 








.

Think there might be one dud, but they're all stuck together so will have to leave them be.

Cheers John


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

Look ok to me so far - have you candled them? The one you think could be dud might just be a "boob" egg - could still be perfectly viable.

What's the pairing?


----------



## MR MIYAGI (Dec 19, 2012)

Small clutch for a corn that really but congrat's all the same :2thumb:

Leave the suspect one unless it starts to go mouldy...


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Se7enS1ns said:


> Look ok to me so far - have you candled them? The one you think could be dud might just be a "boob" egg - could still be perfectly viable.
> 
> What's the pairing?


Thank you will leave the eggs be, like you say could just be a boob.

The pairing is a Common male and a GoldDust female.

Cheers John


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

MR MIYAGI said:


> Small clutch for a corn that really but congrat's all the same :2thumb:
> 
> Leave the suspect one unless it starts to go mouldy...


Cheers, will leave them be. All 14 eggs are stuck together.

Cheers John


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Forgot to say took another picture to my local (trusted) Reptile show and they said the eggs look pretty good and said to leave them be. They've been in the incubator 7 days. Sick of waiting already. :whistling2:

Cheers John


----------



## MR MIYAGI (Dec 19, 2012)

jht88 said:


> Cheers, will leave them be. All 14 eggs are stuck together.
> 
> Cheers John


14 :2thumb: I can only count / see 8 tbh.....

Mine are 1 week off hatching:mf_dribble:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

If there are 14, and not just the 8 we can see, please immediately un-bury the rest of your eggs! If you're worried about the drying out, you can pack damp sphagnum moss around the eggs. There's plenty of airflow for eggs 'buried' in moss, but not as much for what you are using.


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Have un-buried the eggs and put some moss in there, will check on them every couple of days. Thank for the info...:notworthy:.

Will try to get another picture sorted with all 14 on.

Cheers

John


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

Super job


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well have been incubating egg at 83, now on day 56 so hopefully not to long now.

The egg that looked a bit dodgy was a dud but never mind there's still 13 white plump eggs left.

I have been told that they could take a day or so from first pip to the last egg to hatch, is that right. And how long do you wait after they hafch before putting hatchling's into their separate tubs?

Cheers
John


----------



## Jack Hatton (Apr 27, 2013)

jht88 said:


> Well have been incubating egg at 83, now on day 56 so hopefully not to long now.
> 
> The egg that looked a bit dodgy was a dud but never mind there's still 13 white plump eggs left.
> 
> ...


im not to sure im not this far into reptile keeping. but would have thought almost straight away?
be sure to post a pic when theve hatched


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

HOW MUCH LONGER. Day 60 @83-84 degrees. The wait is killing me. It's my first breeding year. If this is what its like every year it could well be the last. :bash:

Think I'm being like a bairn at Christmas. 

Sorry

John


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been incubating between 80 and 83 degrees this year and mine decided to pip on day 68.


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Woo Hoo there on there way, first noticed them piping at around 2am, there still in the eggs. the waiting is nearly over....:flrt:

Is there an average time for the hatchlings to come out of the egg, or is this more patience. How long should we wait before putting the hatchlings into their separate tubs and will they need a wash? The hatchling not the tubs, that's been done already.

Cheers

John


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't wash the hatchlings. It can take up to 72 hours for all the pip to come out of the eggs so it's... time for more waiting! I usually let the entire clutch hatch before I separate the hatchlings.


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

First one out of the egg.


Very pretty.

Cheers

John


----------

